# Little accidents in the house



## cnorris (Aug 13, 2013)

My puppy Starlight is about 7mths old. She has been really good with letting us know when she needs to go out. She had only had 1 poop accident when we first got her but I went away for a week but my mom was home with her. A couple days after I returned she had a poop accident. Then the last couple of days my mom and I have been helping my older sister get her new place ready by painting it and have been leaving Star in her crate while we are gone, Star had a poop accident. I am wondering if this is because she is mad at being in the crate?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Hallo Christina, Starlight is such a pretty name- is she black with star?

Mabe she is playing up as you have been away and now are busy? Was she shut in for 
long? Could you maybe leave her in your kitchen instead of shut in her crate?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It could also be just that her routine changed if she was not used to being in the crate for long, she should be ok in there for a few hours if she had been exercised first. Dogs don't tend to 'get mad' about things like we do (and then do something naughty on purpose), but can be upset by things that alters their routines which can change their behaviours or toilet routines.


----------



## cnorris (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you for the help.

tessybear: She is classified as blonde but her adult fur looks like it is going to be almost a golden brown (dont know how else to describe it). She was named because I like stars and thats what I wanted to name her and my mother said she'd only agree if it was Starlight.


----------

